# Over the range microwave



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

It's not a good week for me appliance-wise. Washing machine failed last week, and yesterday, the microwave made a loud bang, started sparking, and is now toast. I'm thinking about getting the Whirlpool YWMH31017HS. Seems like decent value. I just want to make sure I get something that has decent ventilation. It says it can move 300 CFM, but I somehow doubt that. My Samsung over the range microwave that just died did a terrible job with ventilation, and it's not my duct work that's the problem. My duct work is good all the way up to the roof vent. It just didn't seem to have hardly any suction to be able to suck up steam from the range below. Anyone have experience with these? Want to make sure I get the best bang for the buck. Some of these things are pretty expensive. Thanks!


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

Your best bet is to look at reviews on youtube but my over the range samsung also has lousy ventilation.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

Earl said:


> Your best bet is to look at reviews on youtube but my over the range samsung also has lousy ventilation.


Consumer Reports is also worth checking.
Name brands-wise, you will laugh, but I've seen many GE over-the-range microwaves in many more-distinguished rental places (houses and apartments). That's a sign that they can last.

Whirlpool may also be good, but it may be worth seeing its country of origin. If it's made in Europe, Korea, Japan or Mexico, it may be of a better quality than other whirlpools.

It's also great that you have a REAL vent, not a fake one!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't understand the ventilation part. Is it the microwave's job to suck up steam / fumes from the range below it? In this configuration (over the range), is the microwave *doubling* as an exhaust fan / vent for the cooking area?

Just trying to understand how ventilation factors into this.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

james4beach said:


> I don't understand the ventilation part. Is it the microwave's job to suck up steam / fumes from the range below it? In this configuration (over the range), is the microwave *doubling* as an exhaust fan / vent for the cooking area?
> 
> Just trying to understand how ventilation factors into this.


Correct.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

You may want to consider a low profile model if your range below the microwave uses gas. It gives more clearance for heat to dissipate. A less bulky unit for a cleaner site line to the range below. On the negative side a large casserole dish may not fit. But how often are you using a microwave for that?





__





1.1 cu. ft. Low Profile Microwave Hood Combination Stainless Steel YWML55011HS | Whirlpool


Whirlpool 1.1 cu. ft. Low Profile Microwave Hood Combination - Stainless Steel (YWML55011HS). Shop now.




www.whirlpool.ca


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Fisherman30 said:


> It's not a good week for me appliance-wise. Washing machine failed last week, and yesterday, the microwave made a loud bang, started sparking, and is now toast. I'm thinking about getting the Whirlpool YWMH31017HS. Seems like decent value. I just want to make sure I get something that has decent ventilation. It says it can move 300 CFM, but I somehow doubt that. My Samsung over the range microwave that just died did a terrible job with ventilation, and it's not my duct work that's the problem. My duct work is good all the way up to the roof vent. It just didn't seem to have hardly any suction to be able to suck up steam from the range below. Anyone have experience with these? Want to make sure I get the best bang for the buck. Some of these things are pretty expensive. Thanks!


Do you have access to Consumer Reports? My library offers free access. They have reports on microwave exhaust units.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Money172375 said:


> Do you have access to Consumer Reports? My library offers free access. They have reports on microwave exhaust units.


Thanks, I'll check my library website!


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Money172375 said:


> Do you have access to Consumer Reports? My library offers free access. They have reports on microwave exhaust units.


Thanks for the tip! Turns out my library also gives me access to Consumer Reports. You just saved me from buying a piece of junk! The next model up from Whirlpool, however, is the highest rated microwave on CR.


----------



## Pappa Tigger (Apr 17, 2020)

Hate to say it, but your best bet is not to use an over the range microwave oven. I use to live in a condo with a Whirlpool. If I wanted to sear a steak my smoke alarm would go on in less than 2 minutes. Maybe there is an OTR microwave out there that have superior exhaust fan performance but my own research in the past suggests that there isn't really one.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Pappa Tigger said:


> Hate to say it, but your best bet is not to use an over the range microwave oven. I use to live in a condo with a Whirlpool. If I wanted to sear a steak my smoke alarm would go on in less than 2 minutes. Maybe there is an OTR microwave out there that have superior exhaust fan performance but my own research in the past suggests that there isn't really one.


Seems they top out at 300-400 cfm. Generally 600 cfm is recommended


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

If you're concerned about ventilation, go with a range hood and ditch the microwave. Even if you where not concerned over ventilation, ditch the microwave!


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

Synergy said:


> If you're concerned about ventilation, go with a range hood and ditch the microwave. Even if you where not concerned over ventilation, ditch the microwave!


BUt then how are you gonna heat things up?

An over the range microwave's fan will never suck as well as a regular fan, and for this reason many people don't like them. Personally I don't see the big deal, so my kitchen will smell like cooking for a bit longer, who cares. Everything I cook smells nice anyways.


----------

